# construccion de bobinas



## andresssdj (Mar 15, 2007)

Hola, estoy haciendo un proyecto en el cual tengo q construir una bobina de ciertos mH, me gustaria saber si alguien conoce una pagina que explique como hacerla, que alambre utilizar, etc..

saludos a la comunidad


----------



## sp_27 (Mar 15, 2007)

aqui hay unas paginas que tal vez te puedan servir
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_bobina_nucleo_aire.asp
ww.tel.uva.es/personales/tri/Nagaoka.pdf

Aqui hay un proyecto que me parecio interesante, la construcción de una bobina de tesla:
http://www.dgdc.unam.mx/fisilab1_b.html


----------

